# Casa Presidente --- La Perla



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

*Remozada residencia chalaca abre sus puertas después de 50 años.*

Podríamos decir que es un guiño en medio de una caótica realidad o que se trata de una enigmática conquista, arrebatada al óxido y la desidia. Pero mientras más intentamos definirla, la Casa Presidente se nos escapa y esquiva entre los límites del discurso. La presentamos simplemente con su majestad y señorío. Se encuentra en el Jirón Arica 973 en La Perla.










_Juan José jugaba pelota en la pista con los muchachos del barrio. En esa zona del distrito chalaco de La Perla, a seis cuadras de los temidos “Barracones”, no hay tráfico que obligue a suspender la “pichanga”. Además, estaban a sólo 30 metros del malecón y ni siquiera los perros callejeros se atrevían a echar un vistazo ..._










_De pronto la pelota, osada y atrevida, trepó hasta los confines de la derruida casa de los fantasmas. Juan José, con la inocencia de sus ocho años, no lo pensó dos veces: tocó la puerta, intentó saltar el muro y terminó forcejeando el portón ..._










_En medio de la bruma de la tarde, un perezoso y lóbrego guardián le permitió la entrada. Al tercer paso, Juan José casi cae de espaldas. Largos lienzos cubrían los muebles, cornisas, espejos y estatuas. Parecían inmensos guantes albos que intentaban cogerlo por los pies al primer descuido ..._










_Después de dudar unos instantes, el niño decidió arriesgarse en busca del balón. Tomó aire y con paso brusco ingresó en las intimidades del viejo salón. Encontró la pelota de fútbol, pero halló también un mundo extraño donde el tiempo se había quedado atrapado ..._

*Para saber cómo concluye la historia haz click acá *



























































































Esta hermosa casona la construyó Augusto Boza, quien fue vicepresidente de la República, canciller y embajador en Francia durante el mandato de Augusto B. Leguía. Elegido posteriormente senador de la República, integró la comisión diplomática de la Cámara Alta en 1946 y presidió la Comisión Diplomática “A” de esta rama legislativa en 1953.

Dueño también de las galerías comerciales Boza (en la cuadra 8 del jirón de la Unión), disfrutó de su enorme palacete en las décadas de 1940 y 1950.

Amante del mar y del ruido de las olas, la aristocracia limeña se reunía durante las tardes y almuerzos dominicales para lucir lo mejor del ropero y comentar las últimas intrigas políticas.

La casona los recibió con sus misterios a bordo. Un túnel que empezaba en la cocina –y que conducía supuestamente hasta el mar– quedó sellado de una vez por todas durante la restauración, porque no se pudo incursionar en éste por falta de luz y oxígeno.

Luce, sin embargo, entre sus innumerables encantos, un pasaje secreto que nace desde un falso ropero en la habitación principal del segundo piso. Tras una inocente portada, una escalera de peldaños apretados zigzaguea hasta las habitaciones de la servidumbre en la planta baja. La imaginación y la suspicacia han sabido distraer las verdaderas razones de su construcción.

Lo cierto es que Héctor Boza, después de residir varios años en Francia como embajador, imitó la arquitectura neoclásica del país galo y diseñó el espacio de los jardines como un pedazo del Palacio de Versalles.

Hoy en día la Casa Presidente es hotel, propiedad de Juan José Gomero.


----------



## ebesnes (Oct 10, 2005)

Muy linda casa. Se ve bravazo el jardin con la piscina.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow! Qué bonito lugar! Excelentes fotos, Gatonegro!


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

Se ve recontra chévere!


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Que bonita casa, las fotos están excelentes. No sabía que se convertiría en hotel.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

había visto solo un par de fotos antes pero nunca supe en donde se ubicaba, ahora que veo más imeganes me doy cuenta que está muy bien cuidada y y es muy bonita además


----------



## Araucano (Feb 3, 2004)

Lindisimo...


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Esto si es tema de arquitectura, muy buenas las fotos y la presentaciòn de la informaciòn. Un lugar màgico, tienes idea de cuanto cuesta hospedarse ahi??? debe ser como viajar al pasado. Me encanta


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

wow!! no lo puedo creer y pensar que yo vivia a solo 3 cuadras de esa casa!!! pero diganme si esa casa es ahora un hotel quien se va a hospedar ahi si el barrio es de lo peor!!!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

muchas gracias por las fotos!!! yo sabia que antes de ser un hotel como dices que es ahora era un casino cuando la habian remodelado ya porque esa casa estaba abandonada pero veo que ahora la han vuelto a remodelar!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

en esa parte de la paz con la costanera hay varias de esas casonas que parecen manciones pero todas estan abandonadas y se caen en pedazos, mucha pena!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

si alguien tiene mas fotos de la perla y quiera compartirlas con nosotros se lo agradeceria, en especial el palacio municipal!!!


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

hace un tiempo vi esa casa en telesivion en dos oportunidades, y me parecio lindisima, en uno de los programas decian que seria abierta al publico; yo lo relacionaba a algo como un restaurante, pero ahora veo que se referian a un hotel, quedo bastante bien!


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

EXCELENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ahora, en que parte de La Perla esta???????, yo estudie en el Leoncio Prado y conozco mas o menos el distrito........(una vez lo cruzamos corriendo por la avenida La Paz, hasta el callao, pasando por los barracones..................que miedo que daba ese lugar.............), franacamente la casa ha quedado lindisima, ojala que proyectos de ese tipo se multipliquen en todas las casonas de Lima


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Linda casa.


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Gato Negro : excelente thread !!!!*

Algo había escuchado de una "casa presidencial de verano" antes de 1950,pero no la ubicaba bien... Una especie de "Camp David" peruano.... 
Será ésta mansión la que nombra Vargas Llosa en la "Ciudad y los perros",donde el temido Jaguar (otro felino como tú !!!!),recibe su "bautizo en el mundo del hampa" y lo introducen a la prepo para que oficie "de campana" a sus secuaces... Será ésta misma Casona de La Perla que allí mencionan ???
Ya yendo hacia San Miguel,en el célebre y "salsero" Malecón Bertolotto,hay preciosas mansiones de la misma época,aunque supongo un tanto maltratadas por el tiempo,pero sería fabuloso si algun forista pudiera tomar unas fotos por esos lares...hay hermosisimas casonas... 
Dodi 

pd : qué buen gusto para los cuadros en los ambientes de la Casona !!!!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

nicolaselguera77 said:


> EXCELENTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Ahora, en que parte de La Perla esta???????, yo estudie en el Leoncio Prado y conozco mas o menos el distrito........(una vez lo cruzamos corriendo por la avenida La Paz, hasta el callao, pasando por los barracones..................que miedo que daba ese lugar.............), franacamente la casa ha quedado lindisima, ojala que proyectos de ese tipo se multipliquen en todas las casonas de Lima


se encuentra a 2 cuadras de la avenida santa rosa en la paz para el lado de la perla baja


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> Algo había escuchado de una "casa presidencial de verano" antes de 1950,pero no la ubicaba bien... Una especie de "Camp David" peruano....
> *Será ésta mansión la que nombra Vargas Llosa en la "Ciudad y los perros",donde el temido Jaguar (otro felino como tú !!!!),recibe su "bautizo en el mundo del hampa" y lo introducen a la prepo para que oficie "de campana" a sus secuaces... Será ésta misma Casona de La Perla que allí mencionan ???*
> Ya yendo hacia San Miguel,en el célebre y "salsero" Malecón Bertolotto,hay preciosas mansiones de la misma época,aunque supongo un tanto maltratadas por el tiempo,pero sería fabuloso si algun forista pudiera tomar unas fotos por esos lares...hay hermosisimas casonas...
> Dodi
> ...


bueno si fuera esa casona la que se menciona en la ciudad de los perros la ubiese mencionado como la casa del presidente ya que asi es como todos la conocen desde siempre, pero te comento que hasta ahora hay secuelas de las manciones que en esos tiempos existian en esa parte de la perla aunque ya en camino a la destruccion, yo vivia a 3 cuadras de esa casa y recuerdo que estaba muy descuidada y se estaba cayendo en pedazos, que bien que esta asi de bella ahora!!! pero quien puede ir a hospedarse ahi si es un lugar bien feo!!!, ya despues de santa rosa la perla cambia


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

Si es cierto, pasando la Av. Sta. Rosa la avenida La Paz se pone horrible.....la municipalidad del Callao deberia hacer algo al respecto.........deberian declararse de interes provincial todas esas casonas a fin de evitar su demolicion. Si bien Alex Kouri tiene el trasero sucio por sus vinculos con Montesinos,hay que reconocer que ha hecho mucho por el callao, a ver si se anima a hacer algo por el patrimonio historico del primer puerto..........


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*Recuerdo las casonas pero muy vagamente*



francis2064 said:


> bueno si fuera esa casona la que se menciona en la ciudad de los perros la ubiese mencionado como la casa del presidente ya que asi es como todos la conocen desde siempre, pero te comento que hasta ahora hay secuelas de las manciones que en esos tiempos existian en esa parte de la perla aunque ya en camino a la destruccion, yo vivia a 3 cuadras de esa casa y recuerdo que estaba muy descuidada y se estaba cayendo en pedazos, que bien que esta asi de bella ahora!!! pero quien puede ir a hospedarse ahi si es un lugar bien feo!!!, ya despues de santa rosa la perla cambia


En este momento medio que me desoriento...están esas dos avenidas muy largas llamadas La Paz y Libertad,que corren paralelas a la Avenida La Marina,pero hacia el Malecón... poco a poco van disminuyendo los acantilados...no recuerdo si ya en La Perla se está casi al nivel del mar... me parece que hay todavía una altura considerable,no ??... si recuerdo haber pasado delante de unas casonas en muy mal estado por lo antiquisimas...quizás una de esas sería esta Casona presidencial... la avenida Santa Rosa me parece que corre transversal y vá hasta La Marina,si no me equivoco... allí hay un colegio muy conocido (mixto),creo que es el colegio Unión ó algo así (que al igual que el Maryknoll tiene un alto porcentaje de exalumnos viviendo en USA)...pero recuerdo que hacia esa avenida Santa Rosa todo era más moderno... incluso hasta 1980 aproximadamente habían por esa zona enormes "pampones"... 
Dodi


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

Dodiperu said:


> En este momento medio que me desoriento...están esas dos avenidas muy largas llamadas La Paz y Libertad,que corren paralelas a la Avenida La Marina,pero hacia el Malecón... poco a poco van disminuyendo los acantilados...no recuerdo si ya en La Perla se está casi al nivel del mar... me parece que hay todavía una altura considerable,no ??... si recuerdo haber pasado delante de unas casonas en muy mal estado por lo antiquisimas...quizás una de esas sería esta Casona presidencial... la avenida Santa Rosa me parece que corre transversal y vá hasta La Marina,si no me equivoco... allí hay un colegio muy conocido (mixto),creo que es el colegio Unión ó algo así (que al igual que el Maryknoll tiene un alto porcentaje de exalumnos viviendo en USA)...pero recuerdo que hacia esa avenida Santa Rosa todo era más moderno... incluso hasta 1980 aproximadamente habían por esa zona enormes "pampones"...
> Dodi


no creo que hayas podido notar la casona del presidente puesto que tiene un muro de muy gran altura como de 10m y la casa esta muy alejada de ese muro (notese en el corquis)







, el colegio al que te refieres ha de ser el concordia universal que queda en santa rosa, a partir de los 80' la zona despues de santa rosa se hizo residencial


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

y por que me salio tan chiquitas las imagenes??????? creo que hay que darle click to enlarge????


----------



## Lucuma (Jun 2, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> *Remozada residencia chalaca abre sus puertas después de 50 años.*
> 
> Podríamos decir que es un guiño en medio de una caótica realidad o que se trata de una enigmática conquista, arrebatada al óxido y la desidia. Pero mientras más intentamos definirla, la Casa Presidente se nos escapa y esquiva entre los límites del discurso. La presentamos simplemente con su majestad y señorío. Se encuentra en el Jirón Arica 973 en La Perla.
> 
> ...


    aparte de BELLÍSIMA la casa tiene "algo" que la hace más bella :eek2:


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

wow q hermosa casa.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Estas fotos son simplemente espectaculares, gran aporte Gatonegro kay:


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que orgullo! Chevere tener algo tan bello en el Callao.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

alguien me dijo que al restaurant va gente de clase alta, no se de donde iran pero que van en buenos carros


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La casa es elegante, me hubiera gustado ver más fotos de la fachada.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias francis2064 por poner esa imagen de Google Earth, voy a volver a subir la imagen pero más grande porque me pareció muy interesante. Se nota que la Casa Presidente es casi un oasis en la zona.

En el artículo de El Peruano sobre el dueño (veáse la primera página de este thread, donde puse el enlace) se comenta que el actual dueño, el Sr. Gomero, tuvo que "_Limpiar también el malecón, la casa vecina (que fue del presidente Odría y que en tiempos del gobierno de Belaunde alguien tuvo la iniciativa de convertirla en colegio), iluminar la zona con postes y reflectores, y librar una dura batalla contra los más encarnizados enemigos: los choferes de los camiones recolectores._"

En la imagen, se ve que la cuadra dónde se ubica la casa está muy bien cuidada, y me imagino que dicha casa vecina es la que está en frente (la que es casi triangular).

En cuanto a quiénes se hospedan allí, según lo que he visto en el internet, parece que tiene auge con europeos, sobre todo alemanes y holandeses. Hospedarse ahí cuesta entre 40 y 80 dólares la noche, y el hotel tiene categoría de tres estrellas. También he leído que se realizan muchos eventos (almuerzos, juntas, reuniones, etcétera) por parte de empresarios y políticos de los diferentes distritos del Callao.

Por último, hace tiempo que no leo La Ciudad y los Perros, pero es posible que Dodi tenga razón y que fue esa casa a la cual se refería Vargas Llosa, pero como era una obra de ficción, no la nombró como tal. 

Que bien por el dueño que supo valorar y restaurar esta joya arquitectónica, y que ustedes foristas saben apreciarla (ojalá fueran mis fotos, pero no las son).


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

GatoNegro said:


> gracias a ti gato negro por decirme como poner las imagenes *Gracias francis2064 * por poner esa imagen de Google Earth, voy a volver a subir la imagen pero más grande porque me pareció muy interesante. Se nota que la Casa Presidente es casi un oasis en la zona.
> 
> En el artículo de El Peruano sobre el dueño (veáse la primera página de este thread, donde puse el enlace) se comenta que el actual dueño, el Sr. Gomero, tuvo que "_*Limpiar también el malecón, la casa vecina (que fue del presidente Odría y que en tiempos del gobierno de Belaunde alguien tuvo la iniciativa de convertirla en colegio), * iluminar la zona con postes y reflectores, y librar una dura batalla contra los más encarnizados enemigos: los choferes de los camiones recolectores._"
> 
> ...


ahi estoy posteando el mismo mapa pero con las indicaciones del caso, en la casa presidente se puede notar la piscina, la casa que dices que la convirtieron en colegio ha de ser el colegio miguel grau que esta a dos cuadras de ahi, la del lado tambien es otra mancion y se puede notar que al parecer se esta haciendo una construccion de una piscina ahi y por ultimo la que tu piensas que es la casa no lo es, esa es una clinica de policias.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> ...lástima que FLICKR sólo las mantiene vigentes poco tiempo... Podrías recuperarlas ????


No eran mías, y hace tiempo las eliminé de mi cuenta de Flickr, pero le voy a preguntar al fotógrafo si me da permiso de subirlas aquí...


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Uy que paso no se ve ninguna foto


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

no se ven las fotos hno:


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

No veo ninguna foto!!!!! q paso no salen????!!!


----------



## x-boy (Feb 17, 2007)

no veooo las fotoss, no me dejen con las ganas!!!


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Nuevamente entre a ver las benditas fotos, y nada de nada, q penita. Me dejan con las ganas.... yo q ni idea tengo de la dichosa casa esa


----------

